
Ask HN: Are the new gTLDs the future of Internet domains? - trendspotter

======
trendspotter
I'm speaking of the new upcoming gTLDs like for example: .business, .fashion,
.mortage, .baseball, .movie, .coffee, .pizza, .fitness, .porn, .shopping,
.dating, .academy, .club, .forum to name a few.

* ICANN Blog [http://blog.icann.org/](http://blog.icann.org/)

* ICANN FAQ [http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-service/faq...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-service/faqs/faqs-en)

------
shawnk
I think it will be the future of the internet domains, now we'll know much
more about a site just from the domain (.App or .Music) it's time for a
change... It may take some (A lot) of getting used to, but things must change.

------
amac
I don't think so. The marketing dollars behind .com are huge and arguably a
greater threat to domain names are apps and app stores.

------
drill_sarge
For me it is just a huge cash grab for icann and others. Gosh, look at the
pricing.

